# What to use as an AquaSoil/sand divider?



## Thomas McMillan (2 Jan 2009)

So yeah, any ideas? Some kinda plastic I guess...?


----------



## Tom (2 Jan 2009)

As in just initially to divide it, or permanent?

When I set mine up I just used cardboard and gently lifted it out afterwards.

Tom


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2009)

Use sweet jars chopped up or food standard plastics for a permanent barrier. Remember to put it in very first.


----------



## JamesM (2 Jan 2009)

Drinks bottles are good too.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

how? they are the wrong shape?


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2009)

If you bend them they're not.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

I've used the sides of plastic penny sweet boxes.  Easy to cut and a bit stiffer than pop bottles so they stayed in place better.  But I'm sure a pop bottle would work fine too.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

i take it they have to be cut in a spiral? how do you join them together? or just over lap? how do they not curl up again? or is this the substrate that keeps it there?


----------



## Garuf (2 Jan 2009)

Cut it into strips then bend it down the centre. I didn't join mine I just overlapped them so there's no gaps. The substrate and stones you'll no doubt use help keep everything put.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

If you heat it in hot/warm water then it makes it easier to straighten it and/or shape it into the curves you want.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Jan 2009)

Cool, thanks guys. We've got a load of bottles left over from Xmas so that's perffect!

I was looking for a permanent solution BTW.


----------

